# Mercury Comet pace car



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This kit was missing parts, but I ended up cannibalizing a few things, making a few things, and getting through it to get to what I wanted. I don't have the funds for a real '66 Comet Cyclone kit, so I started with the '67 Comet kit. This build was started off by chopping off the top and the front. I then used styrene to get the basic shape of the front end (which I think is much nicer than the '67 front end). I used a reusable coffee filter to make the grill. It was missing the hood, so I had to make a resin copy from another kit. I flocked the interior, but otherwise the interior is all box-stock. I used some parts box wheels and tires, then lowered the ride height just a little. I then made some home-made decals and coated the body in Future. I finished it off by using Sculpey to make a convertible boot. Overall, I am happy with it. I wish I were a better sculptor so I could have done better on the front end and the folded-up top, but this will have to do. 
Here's the pics:





































And a few more - here's the interior










Here's the engine compartment










Here's the underside










and finally, here's a good-bye shot


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

She looks great! Your sculpting skills are just fine. The engine compartment and underside look nice and sharp. Great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## john65 (Aug 4, 2013)

I like Pace cars and this is one you don't see often. Great job!


----------

